# Conflict @_@



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Is it weird that I spend so much time building and developing *fantasy-ish powers* for my fursona... and yet... I prefer RPs as him in *modern era* instead ? Specifically the slice-of-life type ?
IDK anymore, lol


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 1, 2016)

It was like that back when I RP'd on Gaia.
Not for myself, but for a good amount of other users.
It isn't out of the ordinary in my experience.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Guess I can say the same for me then... mostly to cover up some needed stuffs when I join fantasy RPs


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

I like to be Anubis, because then I can adapt him to almost anything.. Or have him have a demi god son that isn't godly powerful.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 1, 2016)

What is even weirder is coming up with 6 different species' each with their own unique appearance but individual characteristics instead of combining all of them into one species (like me) lol

I say combine all the abilities into one for one super-mega-ultra-post-modern-demigod-ability!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I like to be Anubis, because then I can adapt him to almost anything.. Or have him have a demi god son that isn't godly powerful.


Then don't mind me and all my cosmic powers, bruh


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I say combine all the abilities into one for one super-mega-ultra-post-modern-demigod-ability!!


That's the lamest and laziest idea ever, lol
My powers include :

Manipulating the nebula clouds (offense)
Controlling the sunlight, moonlight and starlight (offense/supportive)
Opening black holes, white holes and wormholes (defensive)
Sooooo, yeah, I don't think I can combine them together into 1 if I want to


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That's the lamest and laziest idea ever, lol
> My powers include :
> 
> Manipulating the nebula clouds (offense)
> ...



Nebula clouds are just gas.. Really, you can manipulate stars with that shit

Blackholes are instant kill. Nothing can escape. Not even light.

The sun is a star.

Moonlight comes from the sunlight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Nebula clouds are just gas..


Colorful clouds of dust and plasma energy, bruh ; imagine being able to "recolor" the entire surroundings with them, or compress/focus them into scythe blades that can cut and obliterate anything with the dusts focused and the plasma discharged into deadly electricity
And, by starlight, I mean manipulating the electromagnetic radiation of the starlight for the same electrical stuffs



InpuOsirisson said:


> Blackholes are instant kill. Nothing can escape. Not even light.


In my "version", they only pull you in and that's it, you won't get "spaghettificated" like a real one, you're still in one piece, lol
However, I can employ "Gravitational Collapse" to pretty much break anything non-living into pieces, or "Time Warper" to slow down time within the radius of my black holes by 90%, sooooo... not "instant kill" yet 



InpuOsirisson said:


> Really, you can manipulate stars with that shit
> 
> The sun is a star.


I don't have the caliber to literally manipulate the sun (yet), lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Nebula clouds are just gas.. Really, you can manipulate stars with that shit
> 
> Blackholes are instant kill. Nothing can escape. Not even light.
> 
> ...


you don't play games like WoW do you? sunlight, starlight, and moonlight often have different spiritual properties, uses, and effects in most fantasy settings.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you don't play games like WoW do you? sunlight, starlight, and moonlight often have different spiritual properties, uses, and effects in most fantasy settings.



SCIENCE!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> SCIENCE!


rarely has anything to do with fantasy settings or themes.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> sunlight, starlight, and moonlight often have different spiritual properties, uses, and effects in most fantasy settings.



Sunlight (holy energy) : restores health, boosts health regeneration, and increases physical defense
Moonlight (mystical energy) : restores mana, boosts mana regeneration, and increases elemental/magic attack and defense
Starlight (astral energy) : restores stamina, boosts stamina regeneration, and increases physical damage and attack/movement speed




InpuOsirisson said:


> SCIENCE!


Magnified sunlight for fire damage, focused moonlight for frost damage, and overloaded starlight for electrical damage, that's how I do


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> rarely has anything to do with fantasy settings or themes.



I like it when they combine the two.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I like it when they combine the two.


*points at my post above*


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 2, 2016)

Allowing any and all ideas can help move the brain into a creative flow, which can then be refined later, as you do by excluding fantasy powers. You probably do that because it's a more effective way of developing a character than self-censoring approaches.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> Allowing any and all ideas can help move the brain into a creative flow, which can then be refined later, as you do by excluding fantasy powers. You probably do that because it's a more effective way of developing a character than self-censoring approaches.


My fursona's fantasy powers come into place simply due to my interest in space, galaxy and all that stuffs 
His skills, such as craftsmanship, swordsmanship, marksmanship, heavy weapon specialist, and so on, are from me in real life, though


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't think it's that odd. I have a lot of characters with super powers/fighting skills that never get used (because my two main RP partners don't like fantasy RPs LOL).

Plus a lot of people I use to RP with on Deviantart would create characters for various fantasy/sci-fi settings but then RP them hanging out at the mall XD
Most of them were more of the leisure/romance RP types instead of the adventure RP types... I on the other hand love ARPGs  Fortunately I recently found myself a new RP partner who does also and we have epic RP adventures.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> I don't think it's that odd. I have a lot of characters with super powers/fighting skills that never get used (because my two main RP partners don't like fantasy RPs LOL).
> 
> Plus a lot of people I use to RP with on Deviantart would create characters for various fantasy/sci-fi settings but then RP them hanging out at the mall XD
> Most of them were more of the leisure/romance RP types instead of the adventure RP types... unfortunatly. I love ARPGs


you could always join our Adventure rp's, me and Jin do fantasy rp's all the time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> me and Jin do fantasy rp's all the time.


(Bromance intensifies <3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> I don't think it's that odd. I have a lot of characters with super powers/fighting skills


I got a whole list prepared  if ya interested in knowing it, I got the file in my phone right here


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Bromance intensifies <3 )


anytime


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> anytime


D'aaaaawww... *blushes*


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you could always join our Adventure rp's, me and Jin do fantasy rp's all the time.



Yeah, but I'm lazy and haven't had time to look for a good adventure rp recently. Been having to work a lot and then when I get free time I just want to play mindless video games and sleep :/


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I got a whole list prepared  if ya interested in knowing it, I got the file in my phone right here



Huh?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> Huh?


These are Jin's powers, aside the obvious stuffs such as draining someone's life force (vampire) and weakening their combat stats (incubus)


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> These are Jin's powers, aside the obvious stuffs such as draining someone's life force (vampire) and weakening their combat stats (incubus)



Oh, okay. I was like what's he talking about LOL Yeah that is an impressive list there dude 
I don't usually have that many for one single character... well except for maybe Alex if magic counts.

Alex is an OC of mine that is half sea-witch. So he's got the whole turning into a mer-squid ability, he can preform moderate levels of water bending, he can call/command most sea creatures, he can control peoples minds by playing his ocarina (kind of like a siren but with a flute instead of singing), and he can also cast magic spells like any regular witch/warlock (thus giving him a plethora of other things he can do to people/for people).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

Actually... the "Matter Alteration" should be changed to :



Spoiler: DARK MATTER MANIPULATION










Galactic Blade Assault : summons blades compressed of dark matter and dark energy and fires them at the target

Galactic Blade Construct : builds up inanimate objects or animated humanoid golems / animal-like creatures to fight along the user




If you take a close look at the pic of the blade, you'll see sparkling starlight in there, which gives the impression of "a piece of the universe" itself


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 4, 2016)

'SPACE IS SO COOL'
-Markiplier 2016


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Actually... the "Matter Alteration" should be changed to :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's epic  I really like your characters powers.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> That's epic  I really like your characters powers.


Thanks ; took me sooo long to adapt those cosmic/universal stuffs into powers


----------



## lyar (Oct 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Is it weird that I spend so much time building and developing *fantasy-ish powers* for my fursona... and yet... I prefer RPs as him in *modern era* instead ? Specifically the slice-of-life type ?
> IDK anymore, lol


Personally I think that's because you change and add too much to your character. If you stick to black hole powers(or anything of the kind) you can say relevant in any setting because space is always a thing no matter the era. It just becomes complex when you become a demon and all that stuff which in my opinion is not necessary. I feel like you should try to focus to the core of Jin as character and you won't have any problems applying him to every setting.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

lyar said:


> Personally I think that's because you change and add too much to your character. If you stick to black hole powers(or anything of the kind) you can say relevant in any setting because space is always a thing no matter the era. It just becomes complex when you become a demon and all that stuff which in my opinion is not necessary. I feel like you should try to focus to the core of Jin as character and you won't have any problems applying him to every setting.


All these powers are all "space-related", really ; being a demon and whatever, in my case, is just like "add-ons"
But, yeah, I see your point


----------

